# Quake 1 gets a silent release on the Nintendo Switch, PS4/5, Xbox One and Series plus PC.



## DinohScene (Aug 19, 2021)

Oh shit I did not expect that!


----------



## mrcroket (Aug 19, 2021)

Even if I can play quake with a lot of differents options and improvements today, I have some kind of strange philia for an official way to play old things.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 19, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Oh shit I did not expect that!


Neither did I haha
It came as a really lovely surprise, apparently it got unveiled on QuakeCon.
What a lovely way to go back to Quake, I hope they do the same for Quake 2 as I'd really love to experience that one.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 19, 2021)

it has some sort of yucky aim acceleration on console. Feels totally "wrong". Like aiming around is sluggish.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 19, 2021)

At a good price too. *Claps*


----------



## RedoLane (Aug 19, 2021)

To be more accurate, it was available on PC via Steam for years(as well as originally being on PC, duh). It just got a free update with all the remastered stuff and restored content.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 19, 2021)

Aww man, I hoped for a reboot or remaster. Like Doom 2016 got. A lot of this they show already is modded way beyond what they have here.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 19, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Aww man, I hoped for a reboot or remaster. Like Doom 2016 got. A lot of this they show already is modded way beyond what they have here.


A Quake reboot is still feasible, they could very well still get a reboot out while still having the original available, like they did for Doom 2016 and Doom 1/2/3.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 19, 2021)

What is the free next gen upgrade about?
Ray tracing?
120 FPS?
I wonder.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 19, 2021)

Excuse me, a *new* expansion for Quake? Yeah, picking this up for sure.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 19, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Excuse me, a *new* expansion for Quake? Yeah, picking this up for sure.


Not one, but apparently *two* new expansions for Quake


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 19, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Not one, but apparently *two* new expansions for Quake


Well... I can only buy it once, so...


----------



## Plstic (Aug 19, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Aww man, I hoped for a reboot or remaster. Like Doom 2016 got. A lot of this they show already is modded way beyond what they have here.


id should just finish quake champions and add a campaign to it.


----------



## Wavy (Aug 19, 2021)

HOLY SHIT

First we get Powerslave: Exhumed, now we get a port of Quake!?

Such a good time to be a retro shooter fan!


----------



## andyhappypants (Aug 19, 2021)

Wow, this is a nice surprise! Can’t beat a bit of old school Quake.


----------



## raxadian (Aug 19, 2021)

I think I still got the demo of the original in a CD somewhere... 

This is a game I basically ignored because I already had Doom 2 and the review if it that I read in  a magazine didn't sold the game to me.


----------



## HollowGrams (Aug 19, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> ​
> 
> Out of the blue, one of the games from the id's Holy Trinity of Classics, Quake, hits the Nintendo Switch, PS4/5, Xbox One/Series and PC on a rather quiet release, with the price of $9.99.
> 
> ...




Pretty cool.  Playing it on Switch now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice! I was literally just thinking about getting Quake 1 and 2 up and running on my Win95 PC the other day, but this will be a treat too.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 19, 2021)

When I heard the rumors I was hoping for a proper reboot this time but I guess this works.

Here's the question though: Quake 1 is overrated as hell, when are we getting a re-release of Quake 2 and 3? Please?

I understand the console audience probably won't like Arena FPS combat much, because they're almost always on controllers and Quake III plays best with a kb&m, but I still think more people need to be exposed to these games of old and realize what they've been missing!

That isn't to say this isn't at least a step in the right direction. This is, to my knowledge, the first official port this game has gotten to modern consoles. But it really disappoints me that only the first game, which already gets way too much special treatment, is getting a re-release.


----------



## KidIce (Aug 19, 2021)

> Download Additional, Free Mods & Missions
> Expand your experience with free, curated, fan-made and official mods and missions such as Quake 64, which is available to download and play now. More fan-made and official mods and missions coming soon.



Hmm... I wonder if there will be a way to put your own in there somehow. I still have a Malice total conversion CD floating around somewhere, and something makes me want to show off Quake Rally to my friends on my Switch really bad for no good or sensible reason.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 19, 2021)

KidIce said:


> Hmm... I wonder if there will be a way to put your own in there somehow. I still have a Malice total conversion CD floating around somewhere, and something makes me want to show off Quake Rally to my friends on my Switch really bad for no good or sensible reason.


Probably not without homebrew. Bethesda has these mods as pre-approved DLC only. They did it with Doom 1&2 and I don't think they have any plans on changing it. 

Switch loses again.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 19, 2021)

limited run games will make physycal copys for switch and ps4 if anyone is interested.


----------



## KidIce (Aug 19, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> Probably not without homebrew. Bethesda has these mods as pre-approved DLC only. They did it with Doom 1&2 and I don't think they have any plans on changing it.
> 
> Switch loses again.



Oh, I most certainly expected hacking would need to be involved. I just hope it's something that becomes a thing. It would be nice to be able to play some of those old TC's and mods on the go w/ the graphical improvements (higher rez and lighting). Sure we can play it w/ Retro Arch, but this would be better I think.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Aug 20, 2021)

It wasn't already?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 20, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> It wasn't already?


Not in this capacity.


----------



## TheXpertXD (Aug 20, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Neither did I haha
> It came as a really lovely surprise, apparently it got unveiled on QuakeCon.
> What a lovely way to go back to Quake, I hope they do the same for Quake 2 as I'd really love to experience that one.


Quake 1, 2 and 3 are all up on the microsoft store + game pass, at least on the xbox side of things


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

TheXpertXD said:


> Quake 1, 2 and 3 are all up on the microsoft store + game pass, at least on the xbox side of things


Since when was Quake 3 available on the Xbox One?

Or is this just Game Pass for PC? (ew.)


----------



## TheDukeOfNukem (Aug 20, 2021)

So I read this, then thought to Google if it was on Game Pass and the audible gasp I did as I saw Quake 3 was added was fucking insane.

Then when I saw it was PC only, my heart sank.


----------



## spriteice (Aug 20, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> it has some sort of yucky aim acceleration on console. Feels totally "wrong". Like aiming around is sluggish.



After playing quakespasm on switch countless times the aiming feels way off even at max sensitivity. Otherwise a great port


----------



## MorningBlunt (Aug 20, 2021)

I wonder if this will come to game pass... I guess it's cheap enough though.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 20, 2021)

KidIce said:


> Oh, I most certainly expected hacking would need to be involved. I just hope it's something that becomes a thing. It would be nice to be able to play some of those old TC's and mods on the go w/ the graphical improvements (higher rez and lighting). Sure we can play it w/ Retro Arch, but this would be better I think.


Quakespasm was ported to Switch and is much better than this Nightdive port.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



spriteice said:


> After playing quakespasm on switch countless times the aiming feels way off even at max sensitivity. Otherwise a great port


I think its possibly a vsync issue? This port has tons of shaders and stuff which people on pc have said that those with vsync on has caused input lag and so most have been turning vsync off. We don't get that choice.


----------



## spriteice (Aug 20, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> I think its possibly a vsync issue? This port has tons of shaders and stuff which people on pc have said that those with vsync on has caused input lag and so most have been turning vsync off. We don't get that choice.



It feels like a form of look acceleration to me, hopefully they add an option to disable it


----------



## Wavy (Aug 20, 2021)

spriteice said:


> It feels like a form of look acceleration to me, hopefully they add an option to disable it


They probably will. The people who worked on this port (as well as the Doom 1/2 Unity ports) are very responsive to issues and feedback. That's why the Unity Doom ports are as good as they are now ; )


----------



## cearp (Aug 20, 2021)

Even yesterday I was playing some Quake 3 (through ioquake on FreeBSD), never played Quake 1 but will most likely get this and try it out!


----------



## RedoLane (Aug 20, 2021)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Not one, but apparently *two* new expansions for Quake


nah, only one. Episode 5 came out 5 years ago to celebrate the 20th anniversary.
Episode 6 is completely new.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 20, 2021)

the switch might to actually be able to play this at 60fps


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> the switch might to actually be able to play this at 60fps


"Might"?


----------



## peteruk (Aug 20, 2021)

MVG (Modern Vintage Gamer / Lantus / Dimitris Giannakis) was one of the developers, couldn't discuss it due to NDA


----------



## DaFixer (Aug 20, 2021)

That is awesome!!
I played it allot on my 166mhz pc, back in the day.
And I really like the soundtrack.
Now I want to play it again.


----------



## DoctorEvil8 (Aug 20, 2021)

Is it the same NIN soundtrack from the original?


----------



## ut2k4master (Aug 20, 2021)

DoctorEvil8 said:


> Is it the same NIN soundtrack from the original?


yes


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

peteruk said:


> MVG (Modern Vintage Gamer / Lantus / Dimitris Giannakis) was one of the developers, couldn't discuss it due to NDA


Mad respect for that man. He's got to be some kind of porting god.

MVG, if you're watching this, great videos and keep up the good work. Also, thanks for showing me the world of Wii hacking  I wouldn't have been able to recover my old WiiWare library otherwise.

That all said, I don't think Nintendo would allow the port if they knew homebrew devs were involved. Nintendo doesn't exactly have a good track record when it comes to software freedom... ouch


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

TheDukeOfNukem said:


> So I read this, then thought to Google if it was on Game Pass and the audible gasp I did as I saw Quake 3 was added was fucking insane.
> 
> Then when I saw it was PC only, my heart sank.


Yeah unfortunately, Quake III has gotten the short end of the stick in terms of ports and mods, so I don't think there's alot of ways to run it on a console right now aside from the Dreamcast release.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 20, 2021)

nice i may get this on my switch since it's cross play but i need a 256GB card now... does anyone know if co-op has online?


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

Seems the filesize has increased alot... probably that new episode.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 20, 2021)

It's not Nintendo Switch, PS4/5, Xbox One and Series plus PC. Its PC plus Nintendo Switch, PS4/5, Xbox One and Series


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

Reploid said:


> It's not Nintendo Switch, PS4/5, Xbox One and Series plus PC. Its PC plus Nintendo Switch, PS4/5, Xbox One and Series


----------



## kevin corms (Aug 20, 2021)

RedoLane said:


> To be more accurate, it was available on PC via Steam for years(as well as originally being on PC, duh). It just got a free update with all the remastered stuff and restored content.


Lets be clear, they updated the old game and ported it to current consoles. "remaster" is just a marketing term used for ports.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

For anyone playing the Kex Engine port on Linux, you might need to add this to your launch options for it to work with Proton 6 GE:

```
+r_rhirenderfamily opengl
```

Seems like Vulkan has issues


----------



## Jacobh (Aug 20, 2021)

I always thought the original software-only rendered Quake was ugly (even compared to the 2D sprite bases FPS of the time). When GLQuake came out with hardware rendering support that definitely wowed me at the time.


----------



## Milenko (Aug 20, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> That all said, I don't think Nintendo would allow the port if they knew homebrew devs were involved. Nintendo doesn't exactly have a good track record when it comes to software freedom... ouch



They wouldn't care if he ports cannonball or chocolate doom or whatever as he isn't messing with their IPs, he's making them money by porting quake


----------



## EvilJagaGenius (Aug 20, 2021)

Apparently this is a true Nightdive release, in that it does not actually run on the Quake engine but instead runs on the Kex engine.  Which is likely the reason mod support is so limited, each mod they would release would need to be rebuilt from the ground up for a completely new engine.  I've also heard the new episode can't run in actual Quake engines yet... don't know what it'll take to fix that.

I get that Nightdive does good work, making old FPSs playable by reworking them into their Kex engine... but this just was not the right way to do this for Quake.  It feels like cramming Doom into the Unity engine.  It's cute but it's not Doom anymore.  And it's not like there's any shortage of Quake source code, id themselves maintains a Github repository for it.
I do realize I'm being overly negative here, it's great that Quake has a rerelease with all the multiplayer bits but this irritates me a lot more than it should.

I don't have Quake on Steam so I can't verify this, but I believe the old files are still buried somewhere in this new release.  So you can take the original .paks, load them into a source port, and roll your own cross-platform Quake remaster with mod support.  If I may make some suggestions...
- Darkplaces or Quakespasm-spiked engine for enhanced graphics, FTEQW for splitscreen
- Authentic Models to mimic Nightdive's model tweaks.  There's an addon for angled weapons too
- Alternatively, if you prefer Q2's guns like me, try the Quake 1.5 Weapons, they're beautiful
- Episode 5: Dimensions of the Past by MachineGames
- This Steam guide should help you get the soundtrack playing
- If you're looking for some fun mods to try out, I like Zerstorer, and old-school mod with some new guns, it can be finicky to get running though.  Nehahra is a cinematic mod with machinima cutscenes alongside new weapons and enemies.  Quake 1.5 is my absolute favorite running on an included Darkplaces build... it's good stuff.  Slayer's Testaments is a fantastic demake of Doom '16 and Eternal by the same author.  Copper makes subtle polishes to the gameplay.  Here's a port of the Sega Saturn secret levels.  And finally there's Arcane Dimensions, one of the biggest and best mods.

EDIT:  So due to this I've been playing some more Quake mods.  Epochs of Enmity was created after Episode 5 as a sort of unofficial Episode 6, and it's pretty good.  Not sure about the mod compatibility.  The Demon King is really cool stuff - instead of being an episode of levels, one after the other, it's a small interconnected world.  Monsters you kill stay dead for the most part, and it plays like an adventure game, you need to find keys and clues to figure out what happened to the village and its local wizard.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 20, 2021)

EvilJagaGenius said:


> Apparently this is a true Nightdive release, in that it does not actually run on the Quake engine but instead runs on the Kex engine.  Which is likely the reason mod support is so limited, each mod they would release would need to be rebuilt from the ground up for a completely new engine.  I've also heard the new episode can't run in actual Quake engines yet... don't know what it'll take to fix that.
> 
> I get that Nightdive does good work, making old FPSs playable by reworking them into their Kex engine... but this just was not the right way to do this for Quake.  It feels like cramming Doom into the Unity engine.  It's cute but it's not Doom anymore.  And it's not like there's any shortage of Quake source code, id themselves maintains a Github repository for it.
> I do realize I'm being overly negative here, it's great that Quake has a rerelease with all the multiplayer bits but this irritates me a lot more than it should.
> ...



The only issues so far with episode 6 is text not appearing properly and crashes upon triggering secrets. It runs fine besides that. I imagine a few days and that will be fixed.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

EvilJagaGenius said:


> Apparently this is a true Nightdive release, in that it does not actually run on the Quake engine but instead runs on the Kex engine.  Which is likely the reason mod support is so limited, each mod they would release would need to be rebuilt from the ground up for a completely new engine.  I've also heard the new episode can't run in actual Quake engines yet... don't know what it'll take to fix that.


I suppose with this in mind, having Quakespasm or ezQuake replace the game files for "Quake (Original)" in Steam would be good for mods and community servers, while using Bethesda's Kex engine for the original game since its compatible with everything on that side and has some nice bonus features and prettymuch everything else you'd need. That's what I'm going to do, anyway.

EDIT: is it just me or are the physics a bit off?
e1m1's ramp with the 3 switches has you slide down slowly if you stand still on it. not sure that was in the original, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 20, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> I suppose with this in mind, having Quakespasm or ezQuake replace the game files for "Quake (Original)" in Steam would be good for mods and community servers, while using Bethesda's Kex engine for the original game since its compatible with everything on that side and has some nice bonus features and prettymuch everything else you'd need. That's what I'm going to do, anyway.
> 
> EDIT: is it just me or are the physics a bit off?
> e1m1's ramp with the 3 switches has you slide down slowly if you stand still on it. not sure that was in the original, can anyone confirm?


Going around.

"I can't remember the specifics, but because of rounding errors and physics being tied to framerate, the best framerate for quake 1 was 72 FPS. In the new engine, there's 2 FPS related commands. One is cl_enginefps, which regulates the RENDERING framerate, and the other is cl_enginehz, which regulates the game logic. This implies they separated the physics and rendering framerates. However cl_enginehz caps at 60, and lower values just have a timescale effect. I recorded a short clip in vanilla and remaster client that shows how different jumping and air acceleration is. I thought I had just gotten awful at strafing, however after hopping on joequake and hitting this strafe first try I realized it was the client lmfao. I should run some more tests in vanilla clients at different framerates too, I guess. cl_enginefps doesn't seem to have any effect on physics."

So yeah there are physics differences right now.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 20, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Quakespasm was ported to Switch and is much better than this Nightdive port.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


nightdive does amazing remakes with alot more stuff, calling it a port is  kinda stupid.


----------



## RedoLane (Aug 20, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> Lets be clear, they updated the old game and ported it to current consoles. "remaster" is just a marketing term used for ports.


I guess? It really doesn't matter how it's called. you can even call it an enhanced port if it makes you feel better.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Going around.
> 
> "I can't remember the specifics, but because of rounding errors and physics being tied to framerate, the best framerate for quake 1 was 72 FPS. In the new engine, there's 2 FPS related commands. One is cl_enginefps, which regulates the RENDERING framerate, and the other is cl_enginehz, which regulates the game logic. This implies they separated the physics and rendering framerates. However cl_enginehz caps at 60, and lower values just have a timescale effect. I recorded a short clip in vanilla and remaster client that shows how different jumping and air acceleration is. I thought I had just gotten awful at strafing, however after hopping on joequake and hitting this strafe first try I realized it was the client lmfao. I should run some more tests in vanilla clients at different framerates too, I guess. cl_enginefps doesn't seem to have any effect on physics."
> 
> So yeah there are physics differences right now.


Well, that fucking sucks. I guess this port isn't valid for speedruns.

As far as I can tell though, movement exploits are still possible. I was able to bhop just fine, and by just fine, I mean as good as I'm able to on a craptop keyboard (not at home right now, please forgive me). So the casual experience definitely isn't compromised.

I guess since this port was mostly focused on consoles they weren't too concerned with movement techniques that were KB&M only


----------



## SkittleDash (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm laughing my ass off at their recommended specs on Steam. Minimum being even more hilarious.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

SkittleDash said:


> I'm laughing my ass off at their recommended specs on Steam. Minimum being even more hilarious.


They added new lighting FX.

Then again... It doesn't look as good as Darkplaces.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 20, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> They added new lighting FX.
> 
> Then again... It doesn't look as good as Darkplaces.


Darkplaces tries too hard and ruined the atmosphere for me. The effects in this port are more natural and don't distract me. Except motion blur. That needs to disappear.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Aug 20, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> Mad respect for that man. He's got to be some kind of porting god.


TheFloW, fgsfds or rsn8887 port like 10 times more, to be fair. Lantus/MVG was inactive for many years, since the last XBOX ports to DevilutionX, at least.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 20, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Darkplaces tries too hard and ruined the atmosphere for me. The effects in this port are more natural and don't distract me. Except motion blur. That needs to disappear.


If you tweak them right you can make em pretty vanilla like, that's what I did.


----------



## KidIce (Aug 20, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Quakespasm was ported to Switch and is much better than this Nightdive port.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Oh, nice. Thanks for the tip. PSO:NG has been taking up way too much too my time lately and I've not been following Switch stuff as much as I probably should (or I would have known that). I'll give that a shot. Thanks, again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 21, 2021)

Kind of weird to do a stealth drop but a welcome surprise

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Purple_Shyguy said:


> Quakespasm was ported to Switch and is much better than this Nightdive port.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Yes because everyone is going to mod their Switch to play homebrew /s. Also MVG ported it and to call it lazy or inferior is kind of stupid.


----------



## urherenow (Aug 21, 2021)

Quake RTX is free on GoG rn…


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 21, 2021)

urherenow said:


> Quake RTX is free on GoG rn…


Quake II RTX has _always_ been free.


----------



## KidIce (Aug 21, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Kind of weird to do a stealth drop but a welcome surprise
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



That was in response to me hoping that we could add our own (and to be clear I don't mean created by me/us, just things I/we have in my/our library) TC's, mods, etc. at some point. I think we all know that if you want to drop in your own PAK's it will require the hacking scene to get us there w/ this release. There are a lot of TC's and mod's that a lot of us Quake players would like to revisit under an improved engine and on the go. You can be assured that MANY of those will not be included in the "curated and free to download" titles available.

I made it clear enough to Purple_Shyguy that I CAN run homebrew on my Switch. His response was to me, not a recommendation to every Switch owner.

That being said... I would STILL like to see a way to use my own PAK's w/ this release. This release is "mainstream" and requires no modification to your Switch. If there were a PC tool to repack PAK's w/ whatever protection measure they are using (encryption, singnatures, ???) and a tutorial on where to put the files on your SD... This will only bring in more players and creators for Quake engine content.


----------



## DaniPoo (Aug 21, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> Quake II RTX has _always_ been free.



well, if you have the original game already, otherwise you only get the freeware version which is not the full game unless I’m mistaken.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 21, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Yes because everyone is going to mod their Switch to play homebrew /s. Also MVG ported it and to call it lazy or inferior is kind of stupid.


The guy I was responding to was literally asking for a way to run mods on a switch that included hacking.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 21, 2021)

DaniPoo said:


> well, if you have the original game already, otherwise you only get the freeware version which is not the full game unless I’m mistaken.


Then just say "Quake 2 is free on GOG"... lol.


----------



## DaniPoo (Aug 21, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> Then just say "Quake 2 is free on GOG"... lol.


Is it?


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 21, 2021)

DaniPoo said:


> Is it?


You tell me.


----------



## DaniPoo (Aug 21, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> You tell me.



I never said it was, someone else did. All I’m saying is that the RTX Quake “Mod” is free, but you need a copy of the actual game. Which I had to pay for when I got it. Whether or not the full version of Quake 2 is available for free somewhere now I don’t know.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 21, 2021)

This is a great version of Quake. Very enjoyable.


----------



## nolimits59 (Aug 21, 2021)

And MVG was Senior dev for console developement (especially PS4), so happy for him.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 21, 2021)

DaniPoo said:


> I never said it was, someone else did. All I’m saying is that the RTX Quake “Mod” is free, but you need a copy of the actual game. Which I had to pay for when I got it. Whether or not the full version of Quake 2 is available for free somewhere now I don’t know.


Yes, and absolutely none of this is directed at you, so stop taking it to heart.


----------



## Wavy (Aug 21, 2021)

EvilJagaGenius said:


> Apparently this is a true Nightdive release, in that it does not actually run on the Quake engine but instead runs on the Kex engine. Which is likely the reason mod support is so limited, each mod they would release would need to be rebuilt from the ground up for a completely new engine. I've also heard the new episode can't run in actual Quake engines yet... don't know what it'll take to fix that.
> 
> I get that Nightdive does good work, making old FPSs playable by reworking them into their Kex engine... but this just was not the right way to do this for Quake. It feels like cramming Doom into the Unity engine. It's cute but it's not Doom anymore. And it's not like there's any shortage of Quake source code, id themselves maintains a Github repository for it.
> I do realize I'm being overly negative here, it's great that Quake has a rerelease with all the multiplayer bits but this irritates me a lot more than it should.


For the record, KEX isn't really an engine. It's more of a framework with useful utilities to help streamline actual engine development. So you still need to implement the actual engine code (in this case Quake) yourself. So this is still the Quake engine, it's just using the KEX framework.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 21, 2021)

sarkwalvein said:


> This is a great version of Quake. Very enjoyable.


Though, I have a small complain... just in case the developers read this and come up with a patch.

It would be nice to be able to select which axes control aiming in motion controls.

At least in PS5 (and PS4 I guess) you aim vertically rotating over the y axis, and you aim horizontally rotating over the z axis.

The latter I find very uncomfortable, it feels like using your controls like a made up driving wheel and doesn't feel good for aiming for me. I would prefer to be able to set up horizontal aiming to rotations over the x axis.

PS: very badly drawn reference.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 21, 2021)

Wavy said:


> For the record, KEX isn't really an engine. It's more of a framework with useful utilities to help streamline actual engine development. So you still need to implement the actual engine code (in this case Quake) yourself. So this is still the Quake engine, it's just using the KEX framework.


So this is just idtech2 with a new cross-platform framework? I suppose that makes some sense. It still doesn't explain the physics differences and the incompatibility with other idtech source ports, however.


----------



## Wavy (Aug 21, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> So this is just idtech2 with a new cross-platform framework? I suppose that makes some sense. It still doesn't explain the physics differences and the incompatibility with other idtech source ports, however.


For the most part, yes. I can't really explain the physics nor the weirdness with other source-ports though


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Aug 21, 2021)

bonkmaykr said:


> So this is just idtech2 with a new cross-platform framework? I suppose that makes some sense. It still doesn't explain the physics differences and the incompatibility with other idtech source ports, however.


The physics differences are from them capping the physics engine to 60fps where the original was 72fps. I think theyre going to patch this.
What other difference are you seeing? 
The enhanced models wont work in other source ports as the new models use proper skeletel animations rather than standard vertex animation in quake. Thats exclusive to this port and not supported by other ports. Also the new episode not displaying text correctly on sourceports is because the text in the episode is linked to the new ports localisations language files for english/french/italian/spanish instead of just outputting a normal string like usual. Among other things.


----------



## bonkmaykr (Aug 21, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> The physics differences are from them capping the physics engine to 60fps where the original was 72fps. I think theyre going to patch this.
> What other difference are you seeing?
> The enhanced models wont work in other source ports as the new models use proper skeletel animations rather than standard vertex animation in quake. Thats exclusive to this port and not supported by other ports. Also the new episode not displaying text correctly on sourceports is because the text in the episode is linked to the new ports localisations language files for english/french/italian/spanish instead of just outputting a normal string like usual. Among other things.


Thank you for this useful technical insight.

So it's using old mixed with new. Therefore, it should be semi-compatible with prettymuch any mod for the original game, right? And the new assets are mostly compatible, it's just the few updated ones for menus and interpolated models that cause problems? That's what I'm understanding.


----------



## realtimesave (Aug 25, 2021)

I got quake 2 rtx today and ran it on my 2080ti. I really like quake 2 still and the update made it pretty convenient to install though right now I’m just running shareware. It has no drm so I suppose it might work with my old copy.

I would be amazed if there hadn’t been a quake 1 home brew port on switch already. Though I know there was one on Wii and it was nice.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 26, 2021)

realtimesave said:


> I got quake 2 rtx today and ran it on my 2080ti. I really like quake 2 still and the update made it pretty convenient to install though right now I’m just running shareware. It has no drm so I suppose it might work with my old copy.
> 
> I would be amazed if there hadn’t been a quake 1 home brew port on switch already. Though I know there was one on Wii and it was nice.


Quake has its fair share of Switch homebrew ports already.
There's at least 2 (I think?) currently available:

TyrQuake (as a core through RetroArch)
QuakespasmNX


----------

